# Raw feed supplier list



## Bhunivelze (Mar 4, 2015)

Cornwall, Cumbria, Essex, France, Hampshire, Ireland, Isle Of Wight, Jersey, Kent, London, Northwest, Merseyside, Manchester, Cheshire, Cumbira, Midlands, Northeast, Oxford, Scotland, Southeast, Southwest, Wales, Yorkshire, Nationwide suppliers, USA, Canada.

CORNWALL
Wiggins& Co, PatClark & Debbie Herron (Delivers Cornwall & Plymouth, parts ofDevon)
Bodmin, Cornwall,PL30 5ER.
Tel:07850047608
wigginsandco
https://www.facebook.com/groups/wigginsandco/

TheDog's House The Dog's House Home Dog Boarding stockingNutriment and The Dog's Butcher range
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Dogs-House-Cornwall/115211572008044

TheDogs Butcher
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Thedogsbutcher/ 
Basedin Newton,Abbot Devon
Deliverevon, Cornwall, parts of Somerset, Bristol, Dorset. Kent & Essex
National delivery by courier

ElegantDogs http://www.elegantdogs.co.uk/ Unit4A, GoonhavernInd. Est.GoonhavernTruro
CornwallTR4 9QL tel: 01872 572 442
https://www.facebook.com/ElegantDogsProfessionalGrooming

CUMBRIA

Bark2Nature https://m.facebook.com/groups/559464484182364 Stocking Nutriment and 
1 Crown Place, Cleator Moor, West Cumbria, CA25 5GZ, 07771795037 - [email protected]

ESSEX

Moggiesand Doggies EssexRaw: https://www.facebook.com/groups/623771697694098/?fref=ts

RawDog Food For Us - https://www.facebook.com/www.nutrimentandus.co.uk
Localdelivery and collections 0900 - 2100. Nutriment; chicken &bone; tripe.

Embark On Raw https://www.facebook.com/pages/Embark-On-Raw-Natural-Dog-Food/381299975370187?ref=hl

FRANCE

StLaurent: http://www.st-laurent.fr/img/cms/Catalogues/Congelé Particulier 2014.pdf

GUERNSEY 
PukkaTukka https://www.facebook.com/Nutrimentpetfood Nutrimentstockist
http://ptfp.co

HAMPSHIRE

LaverstokeRaw Pet Food (Organic) - National delivery
http://www.laverstokepark.co.uk/for-your-pet/catlist_fnct613.htm
https://www.facebook.com/groups/596023283783512/?fref=ts

TadleyPetSupplies, AndrewGreen,Hampshire,RG26 5LX. Tel: 0118 981 9996 
Email:[email protected]
http://www.tadleypetsupplies.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tadley-Pet-Supplies/200235870090462?fref=ts

TheNatural Pet Pantry - Gosport - National delivery
http://www.thenaturalpetpantry.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/493968997386572/

JoAdams - Nutriment supplier 10%off normal prices. Based in Waterlooville, Hampshire and canbe contacted on: 07719 382002 - Collection only.

NaturesWay Pet Foods http://www.natureswaypetfood.co.uk/...om/pages/Natures-Way-Pet-Food/432614966884833
44Sheringham Road, Poole,Dorset 01202949742 or 07507600824 Supplying Dorset,Hampshire, Wiltshire, and parts of Somerset

IRELAND

Booliscious - www.4dogenterprises.com Suppliersof Natural Instinct feeds, also to Southern Ireland. 07516858878
https://www.facebook.com/pages/BARF-RAW-Feeders-Northern-Ireland/125909580840451

MarquessMeats
38 Oldstone Hill, Muckamore, Antrim, County Antrim, BT414SB
Tel: 0289446 5180

SlaneyPet Foods: http://www.slaneypetfoods.ie/index.php/products-prices/

Dogsfirst: http://dogsfirst.ie/

Happy Tails Pet supplies https://www.facebook.com/HappyTailsSupplies 
2 Royal Rd, Stanley, Durham 07894 507775

ISLEOF WIGHT

Perfectfor Paws - http://www.perfectforpaws.com/

JERSEY

MVMsupplier - Tracy Satchwell - Rawolicious,Jersey. http://rawolicious.com/page9.htm

Nutrimentraw feeding group - Jersey: https://www.facebook.com/groups/NutrimentFeedersJersey/

KENT AREA

NaturalSelections - www.natural-selections.co.uk
Suppliersof Natural Instinct, Nutriment and natural treats and bones.
Gravesendarea (delivers locally)
155Parrock Street, Gravesend, Kent DA12 1ER
Tel:01474-247-007

David'sDoggie Dinners: http://www.davidsdoggiedinners.co.uk/ DAF,MVM, Natures Menu & Natural Instinct supplier in Sittingbourne -Kent (delivers)

Oneof the Family Raw Frozen Dog Food: http://www.rawfrozendogfood.co.uk
https://www.facebook.com/OneOfTheFamilyPetCare?ref=br_tf 
CoveringKent and East Sussex
Stockistof meat from the Dog food Company, DAF, MVM and Bulmers

http://www.hattiesraw4dogs.co.uk https://www.facebook.com/HattiesRaw4Dogs

LONDON AREA

CanineMeals on Wheels - JoolzCrozier Millard. Tel- 07583 225531 supplier of DAF, MVMNutriment (Delivers)
http://www.caninemealsonwheels.co.uk/ 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/caninemeals/?fref=ts
Deliversto whole of London and Middlesex and parts of Kent, East Sussex,Surrey and Berkshire with parts of Essex. (Also delivery to NorthEast and Borders)

MobilePet Foods -Eltham, London. 020-8859 5760 http://www.mobilepetfoods.co.uk/

NORTHWEST - MERSEYSIDE, MANCHESTER, CHESHIRE, CUMBRIA AREA

CleardayRaw Feeds -Chris Johnson, Supplier of MVM & Nutriment. Tel: 07853092321
www.cleardayrawfeeds.com
FBpage https://www.facebook.com/Chris.johnson72
Delivers:Cheshire, Greater Manchester, Bolton, Wigan, Chorley, Merseyside,Oldham, Burnley, 
TheWirral, North Lancashire, East Lancashire, Fylde Coast andSouthport

MerseysideRaw Feeds: http://www.merseysiderawfeeds.co.uk/

WildMeat Company: Unit1 Read St, Clayton Le Moors, Accrington, Lancashire, BB55LL
[email protected] - Tel: 07802424105 - Open daily til 3pm and til 1pm on sat.

DogsDinerhttps://www.facebook.com/pages/RawBarf-food-supplier-for-Wirral-Merseyside-The-Dogs-Diner/103280173125725

https://www.facebook.com/AnimalAnticsPetShopper?fref=ts AnimalAntics Pet shop in Ormskirk Lancs. Sells Natures Menu and grain freekibble
https://www.facebook.com/dave.hind.940?ref=ts&fref=ts rawfood supplier in Birkdale,, Southport area

Meatat the Factory: http://www.meatatthefactory.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meat-at-The-Factory/349429925144124
Meatat the Factory £7 for a box of about 35 chicken carcasses

Nixons Farm Shop http://www.nixonsfarmshop.co.uk/petfood-store/ sellspet minces
CheadleCheshire SK8 3PS

FrankBird PoultryLtd - https://plus.google.com/107432298780675578795/about?gl=uk&hl=en

RawFeeding BottomleyYard, Nelson Lancashire 07501 284449
https://www.facebook.com/rawfeedinglancs/timeline

The Natural Pet Centre http://naturalpetcentre.co.uk 
Unit 7, Carrock Road
Croft Business Park
Bromborough
Wirral CH62 3RA
0151 345 1757

13 Milner Road
Heswall
Wirral CH60 5RT
0151 342 6401

Blundells Day Care https://www.facebook.com/blundellsdaycarefordogs http://www.blundellsdaycarefordogs.co.uk
unit 3, enterprise house, 260 chorley new road, Horwich, BL6 5NY Stockist of Natural Instinct

MIDLANDS

BulmerDog Food: http://www.bulmerdogfood.co.uk/frozen-meat-products/
Deliverythroughout Midlands area and couple of other areas. Ring fordetails.

PoshPaws, LesleySteans, Leek, Stoke-On-Trent,
Tel:07746 553350
lesl[email protected]
http://www.poshpaws-leek.co.uk/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Posh-Paws-Leek/568374083192494 (Deliverslocally)
supplying MVM, Albion Meats, Nutriment, Natures Menu. My delivery area is Staffordshire, Derbyshire, Nottingham, Crewe, Nantwich, Buxton

RawMeat by Ash Canine Services,Leicester LE6
Delivery20 mile radius
Tel:07944 316545
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raw-...es/1494768344106866?notif_t=fbpage_fan_invite

MVM(Manifold Valley Meats)- http://www.manifoldvalleymeats.co.uk/barf-diet-products/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Manifold-Valley-Meats/249568061823078
Nationaldeliveries by Fedex and delivers by freezer vans nationwide,including Jersey CI.

K9for yourDog: https://www.facebook.com/pages/K9-for-YOUR-DOG/121003327987504?fref=ts
Supplieslocally, Landywoods and DAF. Collection only.

http://www.springfieldpoultry.co.uk/chicken-dog-food.php?start=0 Organicpoultry supplier

LincsPets: http://lincspets.co.uk/Shop.aspx -DAF supplier

TPMS- http://www.tpms.co.uk/

RawMenu http://www.raw-menu.com https://www.facebook.com/rawmenu Nuneaton

Julie'sDog Grooming http://www.juliesdoggrooming.co.uk/foods.phphttps://www.facebook.com/groups/225509910938105/ 34bHigh Street Honeybourne
Cotswolds,Worcestershire, WR11 7PQ 01386431144

NORTHEAST

CanineMeals on Wheels - JoolzCrozier Millard. Tel- 07583 225531 supplier of DAF, MVMNutriment (Delivers)
http://www.caninemealsonwheels.co.uk/ 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/caninemeals/?fref=ts
Delivery:North East and Borders - Also delivers to the whole of Londonand Middlesex and parts of Kent, East Sussex, Surrey and Berkshirewith parts of Essex.

JustMeat & PetSupplies: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Just-Meat-and-Pet-Supplies/513558755348440?fref=ts -Delivery only

ThePaw Pad Creche - VeritySmith - Driffield,
Tel:0778 8372359 & 0751 150 2130
Email:[email protected]
http://www.thepawpadcreche.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/539097172817937/

SunderlandTripe Factory
https://www.facebook.com/tripefactory.sunderland

DAF(Durham Animal Feeds) http://www.daf-petfood.co.uk/wb/ 
DAFlocal suppliers: http://www.daf-petfood.co.uk/stores
NewEuropean Deliveries: Republic of Ireland, Belgium, France, Monaco,Germany, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Austria, Denmark, Czech Republic,Italy, Slovakia, Spain, Estonia, Finland, Hungary, Poland, Portugal,Slovenia, Sweden, Bulgaria, Greece, Latvia, Lithuania, Romania, nofrozen meat can be sent.

JaysAnimal Feeds - Doncaster: http://www.jaysanimalfeeds.co.uk/feed_supplies.htm

WarleysCountry Store, http://www.thepurplehippo.co.uk/warleys/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Warleys-Country-Store/115013931942883
Unit2, Twyedale Industrial Estate, Skerne Road, Driffield, YO25 6JX.01377 249311. Currently stock Natural Instincts, Natures Menuand DAF

OXFORD

GreenDog Deli - http://www.greendogdeli.com/. Local delivery. Organic

SCOTLAND

DogtimeRaw Dog FoodSupplies: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dogtime-Raw-Dog-Food-Supplies/229483180577629?fref=ts

NisbetPet Food Delivery: https://www.facebook.com/NisbetPetFoodDelivery

HungryHounds PetSupplies: https://www.facebook.com/HungryHoundsPetSupplies?ref=hl(Falkirk,Scotland)

JazminsK9Kitchen: https://www.facebook.com/JazminsK9Kitchen?ref=ts&fref=ts - Jazmin'sK9 Kitchen pet shop - Dumfries and Galloway

WestFife Raw Feeds: https://www.facebook.com/WestFifeRawFeeds -Delivery throughout Scotland and parts of North England. Small batchproduction from all British suppliers. Raw minces, chunks and bonesplus a range of handemade treats.

DundeePet Food: http://www.dundeepetfood.co.uk/welcome.html suppliersin Dundee, Scotland area
https://www.facebook.com/groups/123841794438749/

SOUTHEAST

ChilternCanines, KellyRingsell
Chesham,Bucks HP5 2PH (Delivers locally)
Email [email protected]
http://www.chilterncanines.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/rawfeed4dogs

PetsPlus, SarahWodley
Reading,Berkshire, RG2 9JY
Tel:01189 761 609
Email:[email protected]
www.petsplusberkshire.co.uk
https://www.facebook.com/PetsPlusBerkshire (Collectiononly)

WindyMillers, Suffolk, IP270NG
01842815551
Email:[email protected]
www.windymillers.com/contact.php
Collection only.

NaturallyHealthyDogs: http://www.naturallyhealthydogs.co.uk/NHD-RAW-Pricelist.html -suppliers of DAF meats, serving Herts/Cambs/Beds/Essex (UK) 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/436522203121985/

TheDog Food Co: http://www.thedogfoodcompany.co.uk/ contactScott - Suppliers of Raw Dog Food

Woldsway: http://www.woldsway.co.uk/

http://teamilbreyanimalservices.webs.com/rawmeatordersheet.htm

Nutriment: http://www.nutriment.co -Nationwide Fedex delivery

Raw4 Paws http://www.raw4paws.co.uk pickupand fortnightly delivery to Thetford garden centre, Kings Lynn retailand Costessy Retail Park (Norwich) 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/596046253797868/

BenyfitNatural http://benyfit-natural.myshopify.com/
https://www.facebook.com/benyfitnatural

MillieMo's -Uckfield 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1523273457892908/ Suppliersof Nutriment 
Te:Sue: 07730615250
Melanie:0784197956
[email protected]

PaleoRidge Raw http://www.paleoridgeraw.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/529348980520666/?fref=ts delivering to Southern Counties and Parts of London

Raw Dog Food company http://www.rawdogfoodcompany.co.uk supplying Nutriment and MVM collection and delivery

SOUTHWEST

Raw2Paw, Anita & Becky, Weston-super-Mare,
Tel:01934 419662, Email: [email protected]
http://www.raw2paw.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raw2Paw/270107456380580

RawPet Supplies: http://roarpetsuppliessouthwest.moonfruit.com/

ChapelFarm Rehab: http://chapelfarmrehab.com 
https://www.facebook.com/chapel.farm
stockistof Natural Instinct and soon to stock Nutriment

Scruffles Pet Supplies. http://www.scrufflespetsupplies.co.uk 07722524206
stocking MVM, Nutriment, Natural Instinct, Albion and Raw Menu. Based in Gloucestershire.

Raw Natural Pets http://www.rawnaturalpets.co.uk/ 207 Milton Road, Milton, Weston super Mare BS22 8EG Call: 01934 627576
Email: [email protected] supplying Albion, Bulmers & DAF

The Dogs Butcher
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Thedogsbutcher/ 
Basedin Newton,Abbot Devon
Deliverevon, Cornwall, parts of Somerset, Bristol, Dorset. Kent & Essex
National delivery by courier

The Mutty Professor http://www.themuttyprofessor.co.uk/shop Bristol area supplying Nutriment 
Mon - Sat : 10am -5pm Tel: 01179661976

Scuffles Pet Supplies http://www.scrufflespetsupplies.co.uk/home covering Gloucestershire, Wiltshire, Worcestershire, Herefordshire areas and beyond. Free delivery up to 10 miles. 07722524206

WALES

CamddwrCanineLtd, AnnHarmes, CH74QX (NorthWales)
Tel:01824780522 & 07771663935 (no delivery)
https://www.facebook.com/Camddwr.Canine
http://www.camddwrcanine.co.uk/

RawPetSupplies (South Wales)
ClaireMuscat, Unit 18, Pwllmawr Court, Wentloog Road
Cardiff,CF3 1TH
Tel:07810 805650 or 07729 227228
www.rawpetsupplies.co.uk
https://www.facebook.com/groups/rawpetsupplies/
Email:[email protected] 
Deliveryacross South Wales

TPMS- http://www.tpms.co.uk/ -South Wales

UskVale Turkey Poultry farm 01495762295 Nick Davis. Maesmawr Farm. Glascoed. Pontypool 0TX 13Kiloboxes of wings £7.50, necks £7.50. (as at 29/4/13)

RawtoGo: http://rawtogo.co.uk/ Suppliersof Raw meat and bones in WALES

Jeffs Tripe http://www.jeffs-tripe.co.uk/products.htm Supplierin Afonwen, N Wales,

Raw-K9- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raw-k9/484508374982647 
LilacsFrancis lane, Wrexham 07912 451083 - National Delivery

K9Raw Dog Food http://www.k9raw.co.uk/
Telephone: 01594 530327 Travellers Rest, Stowe Green, LYDNEY,Gloucestershire
GL15 6QW

Sig & Viv's Natural Pet Pantry http://www.sigandvivs.com/our-products/ 4 Elm Grove Road,
Dinas Powys, CF64 4AA

YORKSHIRE

DoggyStylesRaw Pet Foods, 
ZoeHudson
Bradford,BD6 3XA (delivers locally)
Tel:07563 377487 
https://www.facebook.com/DoggyStylesRawPetfoods

Better4Pets
SamPayne & Sarah Limb, Sheffield,S6 2UF
Tel:07443 420530 (no delivery)
http://www.better4pets.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/Better4Pets?ref=ts&fref=ts

StefPeel
TheRhyddings, Burley-in-Wharfedale
LS297QP. Tel: 01943 872802 or07801929431. 
http://www.therhyddings.co.uk

JaysAnimal Feeds,Doncaster - https://www.facebook.com/JaysAnimalFeeds

Real Pet Grub https://www.facebook.com/pages/REAL-PET-GRUB/323403417768900 supplierin Sheffield 
0114285 2056

Poochby Post: SamBircumshaw - http://www.poochbypost.co.uk/raw-dog-food-88-c.asp
https://www.facebook.com/poochbypost

Raw Canine - Tel: 07736352612 Sheffield, S26 5NDhttps://www.facebook.com/pages/Raw-Canine/547197672080027?fref=ts

Treats2sit4 http://treats2sit4.co.uk/ stockist of Natural training treats

NATIONWIDESUPPLIERS

AlbionMeat Products: http://www.albionmeatproducts.co.uk/

BarfPet Foods: http://www.barfpetfoods.co.uk/

BasilsDog Food: http://basilsdogfood.co.uk/

Batleys: http://www.batleys.co.uk/ SellPrize Choice - Only for people with business card

Berriewoods: http://www.berriewoodwholesale.co.uk/sec/148/Frozen-Meats-for-Dogs/ suppliersof dry, raw, wet dog foods.

Honeys: http://honeysrealdogfood.com/

Landywoods: http://www.landywoods.co.uk/

Naturaldogs ncats: http://www.naturaldogsncats.co.uk/#/naturalinstinct-raw-diet/4561261744

Natural Dogs Direct https://www.facebook.com/naturaldogsdirect

NaturallyHealthy Dogs: http://www.naturallyhealthydogs.co.uk/default.html

NaturalInstinct: http://www.naturalinstinct.com/

NaturesMenu: http://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/

Nurturingby Nature: http://www.nurturingbynature.co.uk/ -National Fedex

Nutriment: http://www.nutriment.co/dog-food/ readymadecomplete raw

Raw-K9- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raw-k9/484508374982647

RawMenu - https://www.facebook.com/rawmenu - http://www.raw-menu.com/

Smart Barf http://smartbarf.co.uk https://www.facebook.com/SmartBarf 100% natural vitamins and minerals

TheyLove It: http://www.theyloveit.co.uk/ Chickenprocessing plant, Suppliers of chicken only (minced, necks, carcassesand wings) - courier service available.
FBpage https://www.facebook.com/TheyLoveIt

Treats2sit4 http://treats2sit4.co.uk/

TPMS: http://www.tpms.co.uk/ Midlands,West Country and South Wales

UKRMB: http://www.ukrmb.co.uk/showcontent.toy?contentnid=7379 LocalButchers Who supply

WestFife Raw Feeds: https://www.facebook.com/WestFifeRawFeeds -Delivery throughout Scotland and parts of North England. Small batchproduction from all British suppliers. Raw minces, chunks and bonesplus a range of handemade treats.

Woldsway: http://www.woldsway.co.uk/

Wolftucker: http://www.wolftucker.co.uk/ -available to mainland England, Wales and Scotland.

USA

http://reelrawdog.com/

http://www.americangrassfedbeef.com/grass-fed-raw-dog-food.asp

http://doberman-chat.com/community/threads/raw-feeding-co-op-list.6678/

http://www.greentripe.com/

http://www.mypetcarnivore.com/ Supplier in the US

http://www.mypetcarnivore.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102&Itemid=129

https://www.hare-today.com/index.php?cPath=21
Facebook pagehttps://www.facebook.com/haretoday?fref=ts

http://www.k9choicefoods.com/distribution.html

http://www.rawdietusa.com/

http://www.vitalessentialsraw.com/AboutUs.html

http://www.allprovide.com/

CANADA

https://www.facebook.com/denis.bureau.1951?hc_location=stream

http://www.carnivora.ca/html/featured_products/fresh_frozen_products/index.cfm

http://www.mountaindogfood.com/home.html#&panel1-2

http://legacypetfood.com/

http://www.totallyrawdogfood.com/our-story/
Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Totally-Raw-Natural-Dog-Food/186148041401982

http://www.pets4life.net/

http://www.bigcountryraw.ca/

http://www.rawinstinctpetco.com/our-products.html

http://www.k9choicefoods.com/public_html/Fredom Store list nov 29 2012.pdf


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

dog time raw in scotland is no longer in operation....
natural dogs direct deliver nation wide


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

What is wrong with our original post for raw meat suppliers by POGO ?


----------



## Haley 80 (Mar 11, 2013)

Clear as day in Merseyside no longer sell nutriment either :sad:


----------



## Badchey (Mar 16, 2016)

Raw food lancs is an excellent supplier.
raw-feeding.co.uk


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont we already have this? Sadly Unstickied.......


----------



## Badchey (Mar 16, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dont we already have this? Sadly Unstickied.......


 was not sure, as I looked for it under Northwest, but they did have a slight name change I think, before I moved from DAF to them...


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Badchey said:


> was not sure, as I looked for it under Northwest, but they did have a slight name change I think, before I moved from DAF to them...


I meant the list of raw food suppliers. My raw food supplier is not on this list


----------



## expat_15 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

As an update, there is in Spain:

puromenu.es - sell online and ship in Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Jordanc (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello,

Is it possible to get Raw Dog Food Cornwall listed? 

Chenhalls Road, Saint Erth, Hayle TR27 6HJ, UK
01736317123
rawdogfoodcornwall.co.uk

Thank you!


----------

